# Steam box volume question. Earlex steamer output.



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I'm building a steam box… I have some 1×6 material
I salvaged so I'll use that.

Question is will an Earlex steamer heat a 60" long
x 4.75" inside dimension box sufficiently?


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

How did the steam box turn out? Is the Earlex up to the task?


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I haven't bent with it yet but the box does seem to be 
adequately supplied. Box is in my Projects.


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

I used a drain pipe for my steam box. It tends to collapse if you use the green stuff, but the white holds up fine. I think you can get 6" and a couple caps and a fixture to attach the steamer to it. Easy to store away too.


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

Collapsed a white pipe last summer, will be staying with wood like Roy Underhill, wish I could use a wood
burner to create the steam like his Woodwright's shop does.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

My steam box. I would use
pan head screws if I did it again, or staples.


----------



## CharlesNeil (Oct 21, 2007)

To answer the question on the steamer, yes ithe Earlex will do it , put the inlet into the center of the box, and let it steam at least an hour or more per inch of thickness. if you start to run out of water, add some boiling water and continue, ( be careful). Also remember the hour thing is after it starts steaming well .

I am basing this on the one I made to bend some material for some Morris chairs, mine was only 48 long, but it did well


----------

